# And the contenders are...



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 16, 2018)

Good fken lord... 

Chris Cillizza and Harry Enten's

definitive 2020 Democratic

candidate power rankings

1

Elizabeth Warren

2

Kamala Harris

3

Joe Biden

4

Kirstin Gillibrand

5

Bernie Sanders

6

Cory Booker

7

Amy Klobuchar

8

Eric Garcetti

9

Steve Bullock

10

Beto O’Rourke


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Good fken lord...
> 
> Chris Cillizza and Harry Enten's
> 
> ...


Yikes!
Are you sure they didn't say power dump candidates?
Don't forget, Obama got elected, twice.


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2018)

QUOTE="*GOBEARGO*, post: 223039, member: 5"

Good fken lord...

Chris Cillizza and Harry Enten's

definitive 2020 Democratic

candidate power rankings

*1.* Elizabeth Warren .....*Fake Indian LIAR* *!*

*2**. *Kamala Harris......*Cry Baby that slept ( Willie Brown ) her way to where she is now !*

*3.* Joe Biden.............*Chester the Molester  ....Oh HELL NO !*

*4.* Kirstin Gillibrand..........*LIAR LIAR LIAR THIEVING PANTS ON FIRE !*

*5**. *Bernie Sanders...............*No Bernie, Just HELL NO !*

*6**. *Cory Booker..............*He reminds me of the sick in the head Roman Emperor " Caligula ".*

*7.* Amy Klobuchar..........*Crooked and Dumb or Dumb and Crooked.....Shit NO !*
*
8. *Eric Garcetti...........*Ya gotta be kidding me...Yoga Pants Mayor, he's worse than a Train Wreck !*

*9.* Steve Bullock.........*Have no Idea who this goon is.....probably someone related to Adam Schiff for Brains .*

*10.* Beto O’Rourke.............*This guy is a complete idiot and a known LIAR to the tenth degree, and Ted Cruz is having trouble ?*
*There must be some massive cheating in the works in Texas.....He's a shape shifting piece of SHIT !*


/QUOTE



*Blue Wave my Ass.....more like the November Train wreck of the Democratic Party.....*

*With the current disgusting stunt Diane Feinstein pulled I don't see how any moral *
*person could lift a pen to any Democratic Party Candidate .....*

*Oh that's right Democratic Voters have absolutely NO MORALS !*


----------

